# Kung Fu Exchange Demo



## 7starmantis (Dec 28, 2003)

On January the 3rd(kinda short notice, sorry) will be my Sigung's (my sifu's sifu) birthday celebration at my school in Tyler Texas. Honoring Master Raymond Fogg. If anyone is around this area, it is going to be something worth seeing. All of the Exchange school (under my Sigung Raymond Fogg) will be there and almost every student will be performing for Sifu Fogg. This includes our schools in Texas, New York, California, and Louisiana. Also, each Sifu under Sigung Fogg, will be performing as well. This is going to be something to see. Our sifu's will do sets from 7* mantis, Eagle Claw, Hung Gar, Wah Lum, and Chu Li Fut. Including some amazing weapons sets. 

 Just letting you guys know, if anyone is in the area, it would be worth seeing. Tyler is about 1 1/2 hours east of Dallas.

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 4, 2004)

Well, the demo was amazing! We had about 50 students from 8 schools. This included, Hollywood CA, Irvine CA, Rochester NY, Alexandria LA, Austin TX, Longview TX, Kileen TX, and of course Tyler TX. 

We started about 2 pm, did the demo, went and had chinese food (of course) then came back to our school and played chi saou with each other until about 9:00pm.

Its always a learning experience to play with other students from other schools. Our lineage is all the same, but there are still different strengths and weaknesses from school to school. We did have 7 of our Sifus there and of Course Sigung Raymond Fogg. 

7sm


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> On January the 3rd(kinda short notice, sorry) will be my Sigung's (my sifu's sifu) birthday celebration at my school in Tyler Texas. Honoring Master Raymond Fogg. If anyone is around this area, it is going to be something worth seeing. All of the Exchange school (under my Sigung Raymond Fogg) will be there and almost every student will be performing for Sifu Fogg. This includes our schools in Texas, New York, California, and Louisiana. Also, each Sifu under Sigung Fogg, will be performing as well. This is going to be something to see. Our sifu's will do sets from 7* mantis, Eagle Claw, Hung Gar, Wah Lum, and Chu Li Fut. Including some amazing weapons sets.
> 
> Just letting you guys know, if anyone is in the area, it would be worth seeing. Tyler is about 1 1/2 hours east of Dallas.
> 
> 7sm


 hey, are you going to be at the Irvine CMA graduation demo this weekend? or friday?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 13, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> hey, are you going to be at the Irvine CMA graduation demo this weekend? or friday?


 No the only time I really make it to Irvine is in July for our testing.

 7sm


----------

